# Neixo DTG Printer



## 629837 (Jan 23, 2016)

Hey Guys, Has anyone here purchased this Neixo DTG Printer Below? It seems like a really good one, that is a modified Epson 1390. And its only $2000 Shipped.

Website:
NEIXO DTG UV DIGITAL A3 A4 FLATBED PRINTER

Videos:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjVObsl1Z6A


----------



## xaansa (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey guys I am also looking for any reviews or user experience for Neixo UV LED Printers.


----------



## xaansa (Sep 10, 2012)

NEIXO DTG UV DIGITAL A3 A4 FLATBED PRINTER


----------



## JenSubs (Nov 18, 2015)

I am also curious has anyone purchased a Neixo DTG or UV printer and what was your experience?


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

You guys are asking in the DO IT YOURSELF DTG thread, where people are building their own printer, not buying from a dealer.

You may have better results here.http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

what you feel about this machine?


----------



## AaronA123 (Aug 20, 2020)

You know what my experience is that, i bought a printer A3 DTG from them 2 years ago which is still using 1390 based, it is very good for small business and start business!!. last month my friend in Florida bought a and now update to L1800. 

(1390 is discontinued, if any supplier selling DTG printer based on 1390, it must be second hand printer.)

They have very detailed step by step tutorials video to tell how to set up and operate the printer and do T shirt printing. 

Need to say, thhis is a very good supplier, they are original manufacturer who have real factory which produce the machine so they can provide the good technical support, very helpful when you need support.


----------



## agelessclothin (Jul 22, 2021)

Hey. I’m looking into buy the A3 size DTG printer - Model NX 3220. You the only person I seen talking about it so I wanted to follow up with you about this DTG printer. Do you recommend it? Did you have any problems? Any problems with the supplier?


----------

